# Soccer for Teen Girls



## tnantx (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello All,

My family is considering a move to either France, Italy or Spain with our teen girls. Employment would not be an issue. Our concern is would the girls be able to continue to play soccer (futbol) at a competitive level. Both have the desire to play in college someday and we know we would need to come back to the US for showcase recruitment but I am wondering if they will be able to play in any of those countries. I know the sport is extremely popular for boys but not sure for girls.

Thank you all. I am hoping to post this in each of the countries forums as I know it might be different in each culture.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Il calcio femminile in Italia dal 1995

Well that's the national website. If somebody can give you pointers it'll be them


----------



## Jmwhite (Jun 20, 2016)

I know this thread is ancient but does anyone have any information on the OP's concern. It does concern me as well although my children (boy and girl) are younger they love soccer and want to continue playing after the move!


----------

